# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Nâng cấp step motor cho  máy cnc router chế cháo 700x800x100

## vanminh989

Chào các bác ạ.
- Như tiêu đề sau khi chế song con máy khổ 700x800x100 
x,y,z đều ray vuông bản 20 và xy vitme bước 10 , z vít me bước 5 card V5 , step 57 dài 76 cho cả 3 trục luôn, cài vi bước 8
do ham hố sắt quá lên hiện tại cụm trục x và z và spindle lên tới 60 kg, sau khi chạy thử thì em thấy máy ổn định ở gia tốc 300m/s2 và F = 2000m/s
hình ảnh một số sản phẩm sau gia công và con máy
https://uphinhnhanh.com/image/MP5FzQ
https://uphinhnhanh.com/image/MP5KA4


Nhưng em thấy nó chạy chậm quá và theo suy nghĩ đó là do momen step thấp không đáp ứng nổi , em cứ chỉnh gia tốc và vận tốc cao hơn là xả ra hiện tượng mất bươc ( con cao nhất 1.6Nm size 57 , syn), còn phần cơ khí thì độ chính xác ok ạ.

- Mục đích của em bây giờ là nâng cấp làm sao cho máy có thể chạy vận tốc f = 6000 gia tốc 400 , nhờ các bác tư vấn ạ 
điều em lo nhất là hiện tại cụm trục x đang khă nặng ạ ; 60kg nên quán tính nó lớn phải không các bác

- Phương án giải quyết.
em đang định mua step size 86 dài 76 momen 4 Nm về thay và tăng f và a lên các bác thấy có ổn không ạ. step mua ở cnc đông phương ạ vì thấy giá ở đó nó mềm nhất 850k cho step size 86 dài 76mm, không biết có bác nào mua con này chưa ạ , tư vấn giùm em với ạ, em cảm ơn


mong các bác nhiệt tình giúp đỡ , em cám ơn ạ

----------


## CKD

Driver bạn đang dùng là con nào?

----------

vanminh989

----------


## vanminh989

Dạ thưa driver em dùng loại của tàu ạ do kinh phí hạn hẹp .  nó ghi microstep driver . microstep max 32 và current dòng max là 3.5 A  em đoán con này dùng TB6560 , con này em mua 400k/1 ạ. Hiện tại do nhãn step ghi dòng 2A lên em đang cài dòng 2A và microstep 8
cám ơn các bác ạ

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ bác phải thay cả motor + driver + nguồn may ra cải thiện.

----------

vanminh989

----------


## Gamo

Hix... 60kg thì cũng ok, ko nặng lắm, trục X + Z của máy mình khoảng 150kg á.

Nếu bạn mua step size 86 lớn thì cũng phải thay driver tương ứng. Con TB6560 chạy mấy con step TQ be bé size 56 thì ổn, chạy 86 ko ngon. Với giá 850k + driver xịn cho size 86 cũng phải 1.5tr->2tr/bộ. Thế thì bạn xem ai bán bộ alphastep 69/98 gắn vào thì nó sẽ chạy như tên lửa liền. Ko thì dùng tạm Alphastep 66 cũng ok. Còn ko thì mua bộ 5 pha size 86 + driver RDK, cụ clickmefunny đang bán với giá rất mềm.

Sang hơn thì chơi theo kiểu lão CKD là mua bộ HBS về chơi  :Wink:

----------

vanminh989

----------


## GORLAK

Lên HBS tàu cho nhanh, hư hỏng có đồ thay thế liền, còn chịu chơi thì tìm mua alpha, chạy khá phê.

----------

vanminh989

----------


## solero

Xác định máy để nhà chơi thi thoảng gia công đồ homemade thì lên step thường size 86 của Leadshine tầm 2tr/bộ. Còn nếu để kinh doanh thì phải đầu tư nên thay bằng Leadshine HBS86 tầm 3,5tr/bộ. Máy chạy nhanh, ổn định thì lấy lại vốn nhanh thôi.

----------

vanminh989

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Đồng ý với solero, nếu chạy cho kinh doanh thì nên nâng cấp lên Leadshine HBS
Dòng này chạy chính xác, khỏe, ổn định, tiết kiệm, tiết kiệm năng lượng tiêu thụ
Thân!

----------

vanminh989

----------


## khangscc

Tốc độ 2000m/s kinh nhờ  :Wink:  thay alpha đi bác, khỏi lo mất bước, bèo nữa thì làm mấy bộ pk569

----------

vanminh989

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Tốc độ 2000m/s kinh nhờ  thay alpha đi bác, khỏi lo mất bước, bèo nữa thì làm mấy bộ pk569


Alpha step và servo có thật sự là ko mất bước

----------


## dungtb

alpha step thì e do hàng cũ nên ko chắc chắn nhưng loại servo hibrid chạy quá tốt bác ơi , khỏe và không hề mất bước. Hiện có 3 hãng hàng đầu TQ đó là JMC , Leadshine , Yako . Thực sự thì servo JMC giá thấp hơn 2 hãng còn lại nhưng theo em đánh giá nó lại chạy êm ái nhất .

----------

vanminh989

----------


## Diyodira

> Alpha step và servo có thật sự là ko mất bước


Nói có cũng đc mà không cũng đc, vì câu hỏi của bác tuy đơn giản nhưng vấn để nó đề cập không đơn giả chút nào. Tks

----------


## khangscc

> Alpha step và servo có thật sự là ko mất bước


Có hay không thì em chưa biết vì trải nghiệm chưa nhiều nhưng step thường thì nỗi lo nhiều hơn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## Gamo

> Alpha step và servo có thật sự là ko mất bước


Hóng các cụ chỉ giáo về vụ này với

----------


## solero

> Alpha step và servo có thật sự là ko mất bước


Tuyệt đối thì ko nhưng trong giới hạn thì có. ACservo có cho chỉnh thông số position error mà.

----------


## duonghoang

> Có hay không thì em chưa biết vì trải nghiệm chưa nhiều nhưng step thường thì nỗi lo nhiều hơn


--- Quá tải thì nó mất bước mà lúc đó driver báo alarm thôi, cụ nào siêng thì đấu vào emergency, ko đấu thì máy vẫn chạy các trục còn lại  :Stick Out Tongue: 
--- Mà em thấy máy công nghiệp vẫn chạy theo thước quang là an toàn nhất, vừa rồi em dính phốt đứt dây đai hộp số (trục X), motor vẫn chạy và dao vẫn phá  :Frown: (

----------


## ngocbh2001

Theo mình  với step nếu mua dư cồng xuất thì vẫn chạy tốt không lo mất bước,mất bước là do chúng ta kinh phí không đủ chọn size nhỏ nhưng lại bắt em nó làm viêc nặng

----------

haignition

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Tuyệt đối thì ko nhưng trong giới hạn thì có. ACservo có cho chỉnh thông số position error mà.


Nhưng thông số này ko nên chỉnh quá cao đặc biệt là close-loop system thì phải , nghe nói vậy

----------


## vanminh989

Vâng em cảm ơn các bác đã góp ý ạ, nhìn thoáng qua thấy toàn các bác lão làng trong forum ạ , mà em thì là mem mới vì đam mê chế cháo muốn tự làm cho mình một con CNC cho biết ạ. phục vụ đam mê cũng muốn, kinh doanh làm sản phẩm từ máy cũng muốn ... 
thế nhưng các bác thấy đó khổ máy em nhỏ, làm kinh doanh cũng không ổn ( khắc tranh hay cái gì đó...) 
Sau khi ngâm cứu góp ý của các bác và suy sét tình trạng hiện tại có lẽ em phải tạm hoãn kế hoạch nâng cấp  này vậy tạm thời cho em nó chạy châm và tiếp tục ngâm cứu phần mềm cái đã. cảm ơn sự góp ý nhiệt tình của các bác ạ.

em có điều sau muốn hỏi các bác ạ. Giả sử phần cơ khí của máy  ok với phần điện như của em step syn 2 pha 2A  vít me bước 10x,y .vitme z bựoc 5 thì theo kinh nghiệm của các bác đã từng làm máy  vận tốc và gia tốc bao nhiêu là ok nhất ạ (điêu khắc gỗ ạ...)
em chân thành cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Nếu dự tính 800k mua motor size 86 thì bỏ ra tí nữa mua bộ 5 pha size 86 cả motor lẫn driver của lão clickmefunny đi. Cam đoan khá hơn hẳn con 2 pha size 86 TQ bác tính mua ;P

----------

vanminh989

----------


## solero

> Nếu dự tính 800k mua motor size 86 thì bỏ ra tí nữa mua bộ 5 pha size 86 cả motor lẫn driver của lão clickmefunny đi. Cam đoan khá hơn hẳn con 2 pha size 86 TQ bác tính mua ;P


Ko có thực tế, đo đạc thì méo tin. Lại phán giống Hentai thoai.

----------


## Gamo

Nghe là lão Solero đang có mấy bộ hbs mà ko biết xài. Bán rẻ cho bác ấy đi ^.^

Mà cụ Hentai đâu ùi ta? Để lão Kem so sánh con gà như em với cụ thì lão ấy láo quá  :Wink:

----------


## vanminh989

> Nếu dự tính 800k mua motor size 86 thì bỏ ra tí nữa mua bộ 5 pha size 86 cả motor lẫn driver của lão clickmefunny đi. Cam đoan khá hơn hẳn con 2 pha size 86 TQ bác tính mua ;P


vâng cảm ơn bac Gamo , nói thực em cũng không thích hàng TQ lắm

----------


## nnk

vẫn xài driver cũ thì thay step là vô ích, phải thay cả step + driver + nguồn luôn, set nhẹ nhàng là 86 + driver 860H + nguồn 70V, còn theo ý chủ thớt chỉ thay step 86 thì máy vẫn bò và mất bước như cũ

----------

vanminh989

----------


## blacksky2411

> vẫn xài driver cũ thì thay step là vô ích, phải thay cả step + driver + nguồn luôn, set nhẹ nhàng là 86 + driver 860H + nguồn 70V, còn theo ý chủ thớt chỉ thay step 86 thì máy vẫn bò và mất bước như cũ


Em có mớ step 3 pha 16Nm nguồn 220v luôn, thay vô chạy cho bá đạo.
Thanks.

----------

vanminh989

----------


## Tuấn

> Em có mớ step 3 pha 16Nm nguồn 220v luôn, thay vô chạy cho bá đạo.
> Thanks.


Nghe hấp dẫn quá, cho 500 hình đi bác ui

----------


## khangscc

> Em có mớ step 3 pha 16Nm nguồn 220v luôn, thay vô chạy cho bá đạo.
> Thanks.


Xin cái sờ lip luôn đi bác

----------


## blacksky2411

vài hôm nữa em cho lên sàn nhé các bác.

----------


## CBNN

> --- Quá tải thì nó mất bước mà lúc đó driver báo alarm thôi, cụ nào siêng thì đấu vào emergency, ko đấu thì máy vẫn chạy các trục còn lại 
> --- Mà em thấy máy công nghiệp vẫn chạy theo thước quang là an toàn nhất, vừa rồi em dính phốt đứt dây đai hộp số (trục X), motor vẫn chạy và dao vẫn phá (


bệnh này đúng là dù gắn servo vẫn ăn phốt.

----------


## CBNN

> bệnh này đúng là dù gắn servo vẫn ăn phốt.


chắc vì thế nên máy Nhật hay có chiêu này :

----------


## Ga con

Kiểu này là theo truyền thống rồi cụ (những năm trước 1990).

Hồi đó con motor servo chỉ có tacho phản hồi tốc độ, driver chỉ chạy speed-torque. Còn controller thì chạy full close loop đọc vị trí từ thước quang hoặc encoder/resolver gắn trên cây vít me.

Sau này họ dần dần bỏ đi hết, chỉ còn encoder trên trục motor như hiện tại, hiếm có cái nào còn thước quang trên máy.

Thanks.

----------

